# Super DMZ -- your experience, results, side effects



## denright22 (Mar 17, 2014)

I am about to start my first bottle of Super DMZ, and I was hoping that  anyone else that has taken this supplement can provide their results,  experience, side effects, etc. Thanks for the help.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 17, 2014)

I've used SDMZ2 and 3.

Likes: Strength boost is definite, which in turn means you gonna put on some mass if eating correctly.

Sides: Low Back Pumps and Limp Dick when dosed at 2 caps a day, this at about the 3 weeks in mark, another time I did 2 caps on lift days and 1 cap on off days and didn't get these sides.

Results: You can put on some muscle with this product, no doubt, but to keep it you must follow run by continuing to train hard and eating correctly. Also consider a PCT if you are not on HRT.


----------



## denright22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you very much for sharing your experience. I was wondering about dosage of Super DMZ on non-workout days, which for me will be just Sunday's. I will give the 1 pill on non-lifting days a try, as I do not want to experience these side effects. I have never experienced low back pumps before, so hopefully the discomfort isn't terrible.

As far as the PCT, I was considering Arime PCT Stage 5 or Ultra Male Rx for PCT, and was curious about adding an estrogen blocker such as NoEstrogen or E Control RX.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 17, 2014)

Well everyone is different as to how it will treat them. I would just go in full bore at 2 caps a day and if you get the sides then tone it back. You will feel the full effects of the product if you use at the recommended dosage. Some have even used 3 caps a day or more but I wouldn't recommend going over two. As far as PCT, I am no expert on that as I did not use any anabolics until I was on HRT so I have never PCTed. Hopefully a rep or experienced board member will chime in for ya about that.


----------



## denright22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Okay, so you used one bottle of Super DMZ but did not use any PCT supplements due to the fact that you were on HRT? Simply put, I do not want to experience "man boobs" or any testicular issues after I complete my cycle of Super DMZ.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 17, 2014)

Correct. Man boobs I doubt will happen while on cycle because it does not aromatize (convert to estrogen), afterwards however you want to keep estrogen under control in case of a rebound (E Control or an Aromatase Inhibitor). Testicular issues I don't know, possible I suppose, as it will suppress your natty test production. I doubt you will have much if any in a one month cycle. The testicular thing I would feel this better answered by a rep or someone with more experience though because I can't say for sure. Steroids come with risks, gather as much info as you can before you take anything so you are prepared to face the possible sides. Definitely continue your research and questioning if you're concerned.


----------



## denright22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Once again, I thank you for your insight. I do plan on just experimenting with one cycle of the Super DMZ, see what results it gives, etc. I was thinking that perhaps a good testosterone booster after completing the Super DMZ cycle would be sufficient, but I definitely want to be safe as to avoid side effects. I read somewhere to take Milk Thistle to lessen the effects Super DMZ has on the liver, and take Aspirin to keep the blood pressure under control.


----------

